# 6th street



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

Funny I seen that man there today as well love the photo capturing 6th st at its finest! Also was down there a few days ago on lunch and watched a man walk about 5 ft into the river where that man is sitting and toss a line into the ladder as 20 guys stopped to stare in amazement until one of the guys told him ever so nice to get the f*** out of there and to learn to read the sign...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Saw some D Bag fishing from that spot last night. It looked like the rest of the guys told him to scram, though. It's good to see people say something about it.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

tannhd said:


> Saw some D Bag fishing from that spot last night. It looked like the rest of the guys told him to scram, though. It's good to see people say something about it.


yes,its great to see snaggers chastising other snaggers


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

I talked to a woman yesterday who claims she saw 2 kids jumping into the river at the bottom of the wall from the lookout above while DAD fished the wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes: ***


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

GVBryan said:


> Some people's kids...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Maybe someone could read it to him??? While you're at it let him know Little Debbie's is not a food group!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> yes,its great to see snaggers chastising other snaggers


 
oh snap


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

we were above a couple weeks ago in the jet sled and saw the same thing...a couple of kids jumping from the top of the ladder into the bottom pool ???? couldnt believe it


----------



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

You mean to tell me kids were jumping into the bottom portion of the ladder?? From the overlook at the top???? I would pay to see this occurring


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

caddisman said:


> You mean to tell me kids were jumping into the bottom portion of the ladder?? From the overlook at the top???? I would pay to see this occurring


ive seen dude snagging in the ladder lifting fish over the sides...cooler them. unfortunately i know these ppl live in my home town and frequent "the dam" of my home stream, which is raped as is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey TK, didn't that damn get blown out a few years ago from that flood?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

caddisman said:


> You mean to tell me kids were jumping into the bottom portion of the ladder?? From the overlook at the top???? I would pay to see this occurring


I'm not going to lie. I grew up about a 5 minute walk from 6th st. I've jumped off the over look more then once. I remember one time I was around 14 years old. I jumped off and as I came out of the water I here, "boy you better hope you drown" in that unmistakably terrifying voice. Its DAD! Long butt kicking short. I never jumped off again.

Jack


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> I'm not going to lie. I grew up about a 5 minute walk from 6th st. I've jumped off the over look more then once. I remember one time I was around 14 years old. I jumped off and as I came out of the water I here, "boy you better hope you drown" in that unmistakably terrifying voice. Its DAD! Long butt kicking short. I never jumped off again.
> 
> Jack


 I lived at 149 front st. when i was young. Right after the ladder was built me n my dog Chance would jump off the sloped wall half up we only did it once. because when i jumped the dog jumped right after me. He almost hit me, so i never did it again with him.:yikes:


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I poked my head at 6th St yesterday. One of the guys on the east side just had his rod stolen. Never fails.

I heard the City may be putting video cameras on both sides. No one seems to pay attention to the 300 ft limit at the west side so this might do it. And maybe it will stop any other shenanigans going on. Do you really want to be caught on video misbehaving and be in the 6 o'clock news? May be they'll come a-knockin' if they see something fishy going on......:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

jbck109 said:


> Stoned fishermen are usually ok,just a little slow. Its the drunk stumblin **** talking idiot fisherman to look out for.


Thats what i was thinkin, wjats wrong with a stoned fisherman 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

riverbob said:


> I lived at 149 front st. when i was young. Right after the ladder was built me n my dog Chance would jump off the sloped wall half up we only did it once. because when i jumped the dog jumped right after me. He almost hit me, so i never did it again with him.:yikes:


lol,thats funny bob


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I do most of my fishing between 2 am and 8 am to get away from some of the idiots. Any fishing done after 8 am is just to occupy space and watch the amusement.


----------

